# Latest Purchase Moonphase Calender Pocket Watch



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

pretty pleased with this as i bought a job lot of 4 non runner pocket watches ,the only thing stopping it was the minute hand catching

let me know your thoughts

steel case ,no marking to be seen on the movement ,some inner case stamps x 43 and 1 716 ?

http://s166.photobucket.com/user/soul-patrol/media/DSC01364.jpg.html


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

looking forward to seeing it fullyvrestored


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

stunning, i want one now to play with !


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

real shame about the dial ,i think i will be waiting for sometime to find another ,but hey it runs keeps time and is fully fuctional.

someone has already had a go at scouring the case !

i think i will leave it as it is for now


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Well done what a find.

These are getting harder and harder to find in a serviceable condition unless you pay through the nose.

I went to Ardingly and the only Full calendar watch with moonphase I found looked like it had been kept in a damp bucket of rusty nails.

And the seller still wanted Â£85.

cheers steve


----------

